# Speakers and Door Panel Removal - '05 Frontier



## Skyboss (Apr 8, 2005)

Delving into the speaker replacement and found out the following on the '05 Frontier Crew Cab w/out Rockford Fosgate:

Front Dash - Tweeters under small panel
Front Door - 6x9"
Rear Door - 6 1/2 or 6 3/4

Question. Went to take off door panels to access speakers and could not get past the door levers. Is there a trick to this without breaking the hard plastic surround? Got the ruberized part off of the handle, no big deal there, it's the area around the lock and release lever I'm converned about. This is holding up my install. There's no screws in the panel around the lever, just two screws under the pop-off rubberized handle part.


----------



## slamd097 (Mar 19, 2005)

not sure about the removal part, but all the installs I did there was always a way to pull the panel around the handle, or there is a little panel that pops off to give you access. Haven't had to do one of these yet so I couldn't tell ya..


----------

